# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Vista vollständig sichern mit Linux-tar ...

## LX-Ben

..und natürlich wiederherstellen können.

Die bisherigen und nunmehr entfernten ersten beiden Beiträge beschrieben das Vorgehen beim Sichern und Wiederherstellen einer vista-Partition per tar.gz am Beispiel openSUSE 10.2. Es war jedoch zwingend, diese Beiträge aus zwei Gründen  durch etwas Neues zu ersetzen:

-Vor einer Woche kam endlich die Knoppix 5.1.1-LiveDVD. Im dritten Beitrag ist nachzulesen, wie(viel) einfach(er) derzeit eine vista-Sicherung mit Knoppix durchführbar ist.

-Die Verifizierung, ob mit  openSUSE 10.2 (incl. installiertem fuse 2.6x und ntfs-3g 1.0 stable) eine identische vista-Datenwiederherstellung möglich ist, erfolgte zum einen durch  Prüflesesen der Sicherung per 'tar dzpf ..', zum anderen durch einen danach durchgeführten vista-Neustart mit Sichtkontrolle und einigen Funktionstests, und das Ganze mehrfach – alles schien in Ordnung zu sein. Doch erst im Vergleich des vista-tar.gz.Sicherungsarchivs aus openSUSE 10.2 mit dem unter Knoppix 5.1.1 erstellten vista-tar.gz.Sicherungsarchiv offenbarten sich Fehler, nämlich dass 5 von insgesamt  46.085 Datei- und Verzeichnisnamen fehlerhaft waren bzw. fehlten, und zwar u.a. bei von usern erstellten Ordnern bzw. Links, bei denen Umlaute im Namen vorkamen. Ferner arbeitet auch zum Beispiel der rm-Befehl unter Suse und ntfs-3g-gemounteten Partitionen teilweise fehlerhaft, so dass beim Suse-vista-Sichern-Lösungsansatz eine Windows-ntfs-Schnellformatierung unabdingbar war. Es genügt also offensichtlich nicht, nur ein neues Dateisystem einzuhängen, sondern Tools und ggf. Zeichensätze müssen ebenfalls durchgehend darauf abgestimmt sein! Dies auch als wichtiger Hinweis, den Dateisystemtreiber ntfs-3g nicht ohne gründliche Tests produktiv einzusetzen.

Für Interessierte ist nachstehend der Dateinamens-Abgleich der Suse- und Knoppix-Sicherungsarchive dargestellt, ansonsten geht es in meinem dritten Beitrag gleich zu der empfohlenen Lösung mit Knoppix 5.1.1.



```
tar tzpf  vista_hda7_knoppix_16.03.2007.tar.gz > vista-namen-knoppix.gesamt
tar tzpf  vista_hda7_suse_16.03.2007.tar.gz > vista-namen-suse.gesamt
# Namen aus den Archiven in Textdateien schreiben

#UND nun 'diff vista-namen-suse.gesamt vista-namen-knoppix.gesamt'
# dh. beide Textdateien vergleichen; '>' zeigt die Dateinamen, die in dem mit 
# Knoppix generierten tar.gz anders oder zusätzlich vorhanden sind! 

Sonne:/media/hda12/hda12 # diff vista-namen-suse.gesamt vista-namen-knoppix.gesamt
2655a2656
> ./Users/MS-Ben/AppData/Roaming/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Quick Launch/lx-ae - Verkn\374pfung.lnk
2760a2762,2764
> ./Users/MS-Ben/Desktop/B\374ro-Anwendungen/
> ./Users/MS-Ben/Desktop/B\374ro-Anwendungen/AUSTAUSCH (G) - Verkn\374pfung.lnk
> ./Users/MS-Ben/Desktop/B\374ro-Anwendungen/desktop.ini
2764a2769
> ./Users/MS-Ben/Desktop/Internet_Security/Schnellstartleiste/lx-ae - Verkn\374pfung.lnk
Sonne:/media/hda12/hda12 #
```

----------


## LX-Ben

Weiter in meinem dritten Beitrag.

----------


## carnil

Hallo LX-Ben.

Könntest Du bitte die Code/Befehls-Zeilen in code-Tags setzen, zur besseren Lesbarkeit. 

Gruss, S.

Edit: Vielen Dank, LX-Ben.

----------


## LX-Ben

*DISCLAIMER:*
Diese unter Knoppix 5.1.1-Live-DVD ermittelte Vorgehensweise wurde gründlich sechsfach getestet, die positiven Ergebnisse waren übereinstimmend und erfolgreich, dennoch kann keine irgendwie geartete Verantwortung übernommen werden.

*Knoppix 5.1.1-DVD - wer testet, kann was erleben*

1. Versionsangaben, soweit sie relevant erscheinen
openSUSE 10.2 / Knoppix 5.1.1
Kernel 2.6.18.2-34 / Kernel 2.6.19
tar 1.15.1 / tar 1.16
ntfs-3g 1.0 / ntfs-3g 0.20070102-BETA
rm (coreutils) 6.4 / rm (coreutils) 5.97

2. Beim Sichern der vista-Partition, Prüfen der Sicherung, Löschen der vista-Partition und Wiederherstellen der vista-Partition mit Knoppix 5.1.1 gab es KEINE Fehleranzeigen. Die Besonderheiten aber mal vorneweg.

-Besonderheit 1:
Die vista-Partition kann per '/media/win-vista# rm -rf *' ganz einfach und problemlos gelöscht werden (erforderlich, bevor eine Sicherung wiederhergestellt wird). Unter Knoppix verbleibt ein nicht löschbarer Systembereich von rund 106 MB. 

-Besonderheit 2: Der vista-Bootloader schreibt sich beim vista-Install in den MBR; deshalb muss der grub-Loader [zunächst] in den XP-Loader integriert werden, Details --> http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=231154
Dort finden sich auch Hinweise, wie ein nachträglich installiertes Linux in die Starteinträge des vista-Bootloaders einbezogen werden kann.

FEHLER: Nachdem ich die vista-Partition per Knoppix erstmalig restauriert hatte und der PC neu gestartet wurde, blieb der PC hängen mit der Anzeige "GRUB" - unerklärlich, da an den Bootloadern nichts geändert wurde. Auch das Booten mit der grub-Bootdiskette endete  mit der Anzeige "GRUB". Also die openSUSE-Installations-CD1 eingelegt - Deutsch - Installieren - Andere Optionen - Starten der installierten Linux-Plattenpartition - sowie dann in der konsole mit 'su' und 'grub-install /dev/hda' den grub wieder im MBR installiert, damit wenigstens Linux und XP wieder laufen. 

Nach Neustart die ÜBERRASCHUNG: grub meldet sich u.a. mit den Starteinträgen 'SUSE-Linux' sowie 'WinXP-Bootmanager', doch tatsächlich verbirgt sich JETZT hinter dem Starteintrag 'WinXP-Bootmanager' der Aufruf des vista-Bootloaders mit dessen Startoptionen 'Frühere Windows-Versionen' sowie 'Microsoft Windows Vista' - mit dem nachträglichen 'grub-install /dev/hda' hat grub somit wieder die Kontrolle über die Windows-Bootloader übernommen.

3. Der 'Fahrplan' zum vista-Sichern und -Wiederherstellen



```
Knoppix 5.1.1-DVD booten - 'knoppix 1' 
# oder 'knoppix 2' für Netzverbindungen
/# mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hda7 /media/hda7 #vista-Partion mounten
/# mount -t auto /dev/hda12 /media/hda12 #Sicherungspartition einbinden *)
/# cd /media/hda7
/media/hda7# tar czpf /media/hda12/hda12/vista_hda7_TT.MM.JJJJ.tar.gz ./ >& ignored.log & 
#Sicherung im Hintergrund starten
/media/hda7# watch -n5 'df -m | grep hda12' # Fortschrittsanzeige
# Strg+C, wenn Plattenaktivität beendet
/media/hda7# tar dzpf /media/hda12/hda12/vista_hda7_TT.MM.JJJJ.tar.gz ./ 
# Prüfen der Sicherung, Fehleranzeigen: KEINE.
# *) am besten auf ein physisch getrenntes Laufwerk zB. usb-Festplatte oder die Sicherung nachträglich auf DVD brennen: Ein mit 18 GB belegtes vista passt dann noch auf eine 8,5GB-DVD. Oder split-Techniken einsetzen.

### Wiederherstellen einer Sicherung ###
Knoppix 5.1.1-DVD booten - 'knoppix 1' 
# oder 'knoppix 2' für Netzverbindungen
/# mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hda7 /media/hda7 #vista-Partion mounten
/# mount -t auto /dev/hda12 /media/hda12 #Sicherungspartition einbinden
/# cd /media/hda7
/media/hda7# rm -rf *
# vista-Partition putzen
/media/hda7# tar xzpf /media/hda12/hda12/vista_hda7_TT.MM.JJJJ.tar.gz ./ &
#Sicherung im Hintergrund restaurieren
/media/hda7# watch -n5 'df -m | grep hda7' # Fortschrittsanzeige
# Strg+C, wenn Plattenaktivität beendet
/media/hda7# tar dzpf /media/hda12/hda12/vista_hda7_TT.MM.JJJJ.tar.gz ./ 
# Ggf. Prüfen der zurückgeschriebenen Sicherung, Fehleranzeigen: KEINE.
```

Als Kontrollmaßnahme nach vista-Neustart erfolgten zusätzlich zwei Tests auf Konsistenz der restaurierten Partition und der Einzeldateien:
vista-Symbol (links unten) - Computer - Rechtsklick Laufwerk C: - Tools 
- Fehlerüberprüfung OK
HINWEIS: JA, vista mountet sich IMMER ALS C:
- Defragmentieren (also 'Anfassen' aller Einzeldateien)  ebenfalls fehlerfrei OK.



```
Sollte wider Erwarten das Löschen der vista-Partition per Linux mit '/media/hda7# rm -rf *' mal nicht vollständig funktionieren, dann geht es auch folgendermaßen: vista-DVD booten - Eine Taste drücken, um die DVD zu starten - Deutsch - Computerreparaturen - Weiter - Eingabeaufforderung.
X:\ dir F: # Um die Volume-Bezeichnung anzuzeigen, die bei der Formatierung abgefragt wird
format f: /fs:NTFS /Q /X #Neue Volume-Bezeichnung wird ebenfalls abgefragt zB. win-vista
exit
PC Neu Starten
```

*Zusammenfassende Bewertung vista-Sichern/Restaurieren mit Knoppix 5.1.1-Live-DVD:*

VORTEILE: Das dargestellte vista-Sichern mit Linux ist eine klare und überschaubare Lösung, bei der keine Fehler erkennbaren aufgetreten sind.
-Da grub nach der vista-Installation wieder im MBR installiert werden sollte, ist selbst nach defekter Festplatte 'C:' (hda1) eine Linux-Nutzung weiter möglich.
-Auch ein PC, auf dem nur vista installiert ist, lässt sich per Knoppix 5.1.1 sichern, sofern unabhängiger Datenträgerplatz für das Sicherungsarchiv vorhanden ist.
-Auch files mit Umlauten wie zum Beispiel ein Desktop-Ordner 'Büro-Anwendungen' u.ä. werden fehlerfrei wiederhergestellt.

GERINGE SCHWÄCHEN: 
a) Nach vista-Restaurieren und PC-Neustart erfolgt die Einmalmeldung "Der Papierkorb auf C:\ ist beschädigt. Möchten Sie den Papierkorb für dieses Laufwerk leeren?" Ja. Da ich Papierkörbe nicht benutze, sind auch keine Nebenwirkungen eingetreten.
b) Selbsterstellte Desktop-Ordner, denen durch user geänderte Icons  zugeordnet wurden, haben nach dem Restaurieren wieder das vista-Standard-Icon.

====================
UND PARTIMAGE? Das durchaus komfortablere Linux-Sicherungstool partimage (Knoppix 5.1.1) hängt sich am Beginn des Sicherungsvorgangs auf - nach zwölf Minuten war lediglich eine kleine temporäre Datei angefangen worden. Naja, dann muss wohl eben noch auf eine funktionsfähige Folgeversion gewartet werden.

----------


## LX-Ben

Grad gestern musste mein vista aus der Sicherung zurückgeholt werden, ein bischen zu viel gespielt mit Kaspersky-Internetsecurity/Firewall-Trainer (ja, die Version 6.0.2.621 ist jetzt brauchbar und im jhl. Abbo nicht mal teuer). Aber zur Sache:

Der Fahrplan für das Backup per tar.gz ist nichts wirklich Neues. Neu ist nur, dass jetzt ein mehrfach ausgetestetes Sicherungkonzept vorliegt, mit dem auch vista-ntfs bzw. XP-ntfs erfolgreich backup-ed werden kann. In diesem Zusammenhang erreichten mich Anfragen zur Praxisanwendung:

1. Warum mit 'knoppix 1 bzw. 2' in die console starten, die grafische Oberfläche wäre doch viel bequemer.
Stimmt im Prinzip, allerdings gibt es dann evtl. Risiken für die korrekte Datensicherung, am Beispiel von Fehlern einer Linuxsicherung: 
a) Beim Kopieren von /dev/sda4, das ist das Device für die Einbindung von Iomega-ZIP100-Datenträgern, wurde beim Kopieren per grafischer Oberfläche nicht die Device-Datei, sondern der INHALT DES DATENTRÄGERS kopiert.
b) Auch beim Kopieren von Hardlinks werden diese nicht 1:1 kopiert, sondern entsprechend dem Ursprungs AUFGELÖST. Deshalb wechsele ich für derartige Aktionen auch bei gebootetem Festplatten-Linux AUSNAHMSLOS per 'init 1' in die echte console  Rücksprung mit 'init 5'.

Nun ist zwar vista nicht Linux, aber es ist nicht auszuschließen, dass bei vista gleichwertige Mechanismen systemintern vorhanden sind, die dann zu fehlerhaften Sicherungen führen würden.

2. tar.gz sichert aber doch nicht den Bootsatz der jeweiligen Partition? Trifft zu, aber einen Bootsatzfehler habe ich die letzten zehn Jahre nicht mehr erlebt. Im Ernstfall zieht man in einer halben Stunde zunächst ein simples vista über die zu restaurierende Partition und restauriert dann den Sicherungsstand in (meist) weniger als einer Stunde.. 

3. Hilfe, die aufgeführten mount-Beispiele sind aber doch sehr verwirrend. Geht das nicht einfacher? STIMMT  EINIGES IST VERWIRREND, hier die Hintergründe!

a) Die hdaX's der Plattenpartitionen sollte man schon kennen, sonst hilft ein Übersichtsplan auf dem Schreibtisch. Per 'knoppix 1' wird grundsätzlich KEIN DATENTRÄGER gemountet, aber Knoppix bereitet alles dafür vor, am genannten Beispiel vista auf hda7: Mit dem Knoppix-Start wird im Verzeichnis /media bereits der mount-Punkt /media/hda7 erstellt, so dass der mount-Befehl schlicht 'mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hda7 /media/hda7' lautet, bei allen anderen Dateisystemen gilt 'mount -t auto ..'.
b) Doch wie erkennt man, welche Datenträger überhaupt vorhanden und damit mountbar sind? Die Lösung ist bei allen aktuellen Distributionen einfach, mit 'ls -la /dev/hd*' werden NUR DIE ERKANNTEN und somit mountbaren (E)IDE-Partitionen angezeigt, mit 'ls -la /dev/sd*' alle erkannten und somit mountbaren USB-Geräte und USB-Plattenpartitionen angezeigt.
c) Wird zum Beispiel die IDE-Partition hda12 gemountet, erscheint die Inhaltsanzeige nach Mounten neuerdings (SUSE10.2, Knoppix 5.1.1) ERST PER 'ls -la /media/hda12/hda12', dh. 'ls -la /media/hda12' liefert die SCHEINBAR LEERE Anzeige 'hda12'. Dieses Phänomen '../hda12/hda12' habe ich nur bei IDE-Partitionen festgestellt, es tritt allerdings auch unter grafischer Oberfläche auf!
d) Bei USB-Partitionen gibt es andere Verwirrungen:
-Meine mountbaren Partitionen der 80GB-USB-Platte werden mit /dev/sda1 ..sda2 ..sda5 ..sda6 angezeigt, wobei ..sda1 die primäre vfat-Partition ist, ..sda2 die nicht mountbare gesamte Extended Partition sowie ..sda5 und ..sda6 die ntfs- bzw. ext-formatierten Partitionen in der Erweiterten Partition. Unter ..sdb1 findet sich mein 256MB-USB-Stick. Unlängst war temporär eine 250GB-USB-Platte zusätzlich angeschlossen, bei der begann die Device-Vergabe jedoch ERST MIT ..sdd5, also offensichtlich eine andere USB-Festplattengeometrie !
e) Wie bringt man nun Übersicht in diese Verwirrung? Am besten, indem jede Partition einen (bis zu 8-stelligen) Volume-Namen erhält: Da bei aktuellen Partitionen unter der grafischen Oberfläche das automount von angeschlossenen USB-Geräten Standard ist, werden die Partitionen meiner 80GB-USB-Festplatte unter automatischer Übernahme des Volume-Namens nun übersichtlich als USB-VFAT, USB-NTFS und USB-EXT3 angezeigt. Selbst USB-Sticks und Kartenleser-Memorycards (Fotoapparat) sollten einen Volume-Name erhalten.
f) Bei consolen-Nutzung fällt diese Hilfe weg; daher habe ich auf den drei USB-Partionen ZUSÄTZLICH jeweils im Hauptverzeichnis die Dateien USB-VFAT-23GB.txt, USB-NTFS-23GB.txt sowie USB-EXT-34GB.txt platziert: Per 'knoppix 1'-console wird nun nach mounten und 'ls -la /media/sda6' mit Ergebnis ' USB-EXT-34GB.txt' zuverlässig angezeigt, um welchen Device-Inhalt es sich tatsächlich handelt. 

Mit diesen Erläuterungen dürften die paar Sicherungsbefehle keine Hürde mehr sein bzw. sollte ein Script mit der im dritten Beitrag genannten Befehlsfolge erstellt werden können. Summa summarum: Die Lösung mit tar.gz ist kompakt, flott, langjährig bewährt, kostenfrei und im Restaure-Fall zuverlässig, was man von Windows-Imagelösungen nicht immer sagen kann.

----------


## LX-Ben

*Abschließende Tests mit Knoppix5.2-DVD-Boot (seit der Cebit):*

1. NTFS-Partitionen können nun unbedenklich mit der Option 'mount -t auto ..' eingebunden werden, es wird automatisch ntfs-3g Version 1.0 genutzt.

2. 'tar czpf /media/hda12/hda12/test5.2.tar.gz ./ >& ignored.log' komprimierte die 5549 MB große ntfs-Partion als Sicherungsarchiv auf 2809 MB, und zwar in 19 Minuten (Ziel = andere Partition der gleichen EIDE-Festplatte).

3. Nach Knoppix5.1.1-DVD-Boot und 'mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hda7 ...' erfolgte wie unter Ziffer 2. das Sichern mit 'tar czpf /media/hda12/hda12/test5.1.1.tar.gz ./ >& ignored.log' . Der Zeitbedarf lag mit 19 Minuten ebenfalls wie bei Ziffer 2. Die Dateien  test5.2.tar.gz und  test5.1.1.tar.gz waren mit 2.809.204.007 Bytes ebenfalls gleich groß, aber natürlich kann man die Sicherungsarchive wegen intern gespeicherter Infodaten (Erstellungszeitpunkt ..) nicht direkt vergleichen.

4. Daher erfolgte der Vergleich unter Knoppix5.1.1-DVD-Boot mit
cd /media/hda7 #sowie
tar dzpf /media/hda12/hda12/test5.2.tar.gz ./
#Dieser Vergleich zeigte keinerlei Differenzen, dh. das mit Knoppix5.2 erstellte Sicherungsarchiv wurde unter Knoppix5.1 mit den Verzeichnissen und Dateien der ntfs-Originalpartition verglichen und zeigte KEINE UNTERSCHIEDE, also Übereinstimmung. 

Meinen Dank an Klaus Knopper; andere Distributionen sollten -nach gründlichen Tests- ebenfalls den ntfs-3g-Treiber integrieren, dann wird das Knoppix-DVD-Booten zum Sichern überflüssig und durch Sichern unter 'init 1' ersetzt.

----------


## LX-Ben

Nach Installation des aktuellen vista-SP1 wurde das Sichern der vista-Partition mit Knoppix 5.2 per tar.gz und das vista-Wiederherstellen aus tar.gz wiederholt - mit der positiven Überraschung, dass diese Sicherungsmethode (für meine vista-Workstation) SEIT installiertem vista-SP1 absolut einwandfrei ist. Jedenfalls habe ich keine Unterschiede gefunden, auch alle verknüpften Icons und Links sind vollständig vorhanden. 

Ein ABER als Nebenbemerkung - es geht ja hier um das Thema Linux - was ntfs-3g kann, kann XP trotz SP3 noch lange nicht, nämlich vista-Partitionen fehlerfrei zu handeln, siehe http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...98#post1658098

Merkt euch den Spruch: Windows-XP ist eine Insel, dann könnt ihr nichts falsch machen.  :Big Grin:

----------

